# Ragdoll kittens expected!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Yey! One of my ragdoll females are pregnant with her first litter, and are expecting in beginning of June! It has been over 1 years since my last litter, so I am really excited about this!

Here is the pretty mom, S*Dragonfire Leola, seal lynxpoint:

























And this is the handsome fahter-to-be, S*MammasMirakel Ruskprick, blue bicolor:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

congrats! Cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are going to make beautiful babies. I can't wait to see them come into the world.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Gorgeous kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What lovely cats!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous couple they make! I look forward to seeing kitten news this summer...! 

 Fran


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm sure those two will produce wonderfull babies!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yahy! Those kitties are stunners, sure to produce some beautiful kittens.


----------

